# Ics Thunderbolt... Still Port Testing...



## xbecomingx (Nov 17, 2011)

So i desided to give a few things a try with the ICS port of the thunderbolt... Well one worked.

installed without data wipe. i tried the DESIRE version to try to get touch support working. but i dont think that had much to do with what i was doing but it seems what even is going on the thunderbolt port and touch screen is now working. Still off as far as sensitivity as well as some minor issues at boot. But it did say "Android is updating" and allow me to unlock the lock screen with no issues. Pulling it to the right and opened up. Soon after system UI failed and stopped working.

Im going to continue to fudge with this. Maybe i can get a semi working copy of this.

SORRY THIS WAS AN EDIT... i felt like a retard for what i 1st wrote...


----------



## xbecomingx (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh i also used razr recover to install


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

I cannot wait for this to become a reality.


----------



## xbecomingx (Nov 17, 2011)

Well i just realized last night that the source was released so im bailing on the port and just going to start a full development. itll be my 1st one but im sure ill be able too. Im not a noob in java


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck bro, i have limited to no expierince in java. i wish i could help.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> Good luck bro, i have limited to no expierince in java. i wish i could help.


Really? I love coffee. O


----------

